# The Turning Point



## Paco Dennis (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


>


OMG that's powerful!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 14, 2021)

foretelling...  time to get woke...


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 25, 2021)

Cute!


----------

